# Owners of Wild Red Belly Piranha



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I would like to know if anyone here ( probably some people do ) own wild caught red belly piranha and if they could site the differences most prominetly in mature fish as appose to juveniles. Tell me ( anyone who reads this ) what the differences between Tank bred P's and wild caught ones are ( as observed by you the owner )

aggressiveness - for tank raised and wild caught
colour
shape
size
general appearance

how far off from wild caught piranha are the tank bred ones ? Can their lack of behaviour/ activeness be accounted for by the fact that they have been in a tank thier whole lives ? Replies appreaciated.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

based on what I have read and researched into this topic and not experienced is that home brewed P's that there is more of a chance for deformities in growth and causing them to be disfigured due to overweight and possible new disease.

Also Live caught P's will tend to be more skittish, especially when first introduced.

ask Frank for a more precise definition


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Shred Revolution Posted on Jun 14 2003, 05:45 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I would like to know if anyone here ( probably some people do ) own wild caught red belly piranha and if they could site the differences most prominetly in mature fish as appose to juveniles. Tell me ( anyone who reads this ) what the differences between Tank bred P's and wild caught ones are ( as observed by you the owner )
> 
> ...


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I personally would be worried that my wild caught P that I paid premium $ for, would really just be a tank raised red. I have seen many post advertising wild cause P's, and the only thing that I could think was I bet they are just tank rised labeled as wild caught to get a little more money. I am far to paranoid though. HaHaHa

~Dj


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

If you get wild caught babe Ps, i dont see what the point of buying it. In the long run your going to change it into a fat round fish and make it loose their wildness. Just my 2 cent


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have 2 wild reds and I like them. I dont know if they are a lot different but they do look a little different than the tank bred ones I have seen. It is all based on the individual fish though.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i hear they are longer than captive reds though


----------

